# What books have you just purchased for your Kindle?



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought _Plague of Doves_, by Louise Erdrich and _Shakespeare's Wife_, by Germaine Greer


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Forgot about _Christine Falls_, by Benjamin Black


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Last night when I was browsing through the bargain books thread I bought The Fiery Cross (the 5th book in the Outlander series).


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in the midst of the "In Death" series by J.D. Robb so I just purchased the 4th book - "Rapture in Death". Very good so far!! I also just downloaded the free book "Free Range Chickens". Heard it was very funny and the price was right!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Last Colony by John Scalzi
Manhood of Humanity by Alfred Korzybski
Manual on Zen Buddhism by D.T. Suzuki
Death of a Dreamer by M.C. Beaton

Public domain books I've gotten in the last week or so:

The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald
Moby Dick by Herman Melville


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm glad you started this thread.  I forgot that I had a gift card and a list of books I wanted.  I just spent $44.73 of my first $50 gift card.  These are all dtb replacements and now I can clear part of a shelf.  

Wild Orchids; Jude Deveraux
Key Trilogy; Nora Roberts
Three Sisters Island Trilogy; Nora Roberts

Ooops, just thought of the other one I wanted, but it might go over my gift card.  I guess I'll just have to wait until the next card comes in.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I just purchased the second part of Heir to the Shadows series since it was only $3.39. I will probably end up getting the first part once I finish what I am currently reading. Love it when I get a good price on a book


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I started keeping a list, just to keep track. These are all the books I have bought and completed since getting my Kindle almost 2 months ago. 
Having been only reading one or two books a month prior to my K. It is a huge leap...only two I think, did I pay 9.99 for, everything else was cheaper, the cheapest being Lady Audley's Secret which was 1.49. Several l I found through this board.

Kindle Booklist:
01 The Story of Edgar Sawtelle
02 Moral Disorder
03 Lady Audley's Secret
04 What the Dead Know
05 We are All Welcome Here
06 Heart Shaped Box
07 The Art of Racing in the Rain (9.99)
08 Every Secret Thing
09 Bound (9.99)
10 Forbidden Fruit*

*Currently reading


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just purchased In HER Name!.  In chat the other evening I referred to this book as In HIS Name and folks asked me if it was a religious book.  That is when I realized my error.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Octochick said:


> the cheapest being Lady Audley's Secret which was 1.49. Several l I found through this board.


I bought this one, too, but haven't gotten around to it. How did you like it?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I just purchased In HER Name!. In chat the other evening I referred to this book as In HIS Name and folks asked me if it was a religious book. That is when I realized my error.


ROTFL  You crack me up Dori!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually I am ClownDori, but I shortened the name for this auspicious forum.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I bought this one, too, but haven't gotten around to it. How did you like it?


I liked it quite a bit, considering how long ago it was written, I thought it held up very well and the story has some nice twist.

I later rented a BBC version of it that was just terrible, it was probably one of the worst adaptions I have ever seen!


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Scarpetta was my first Kindle purchase.
Today I am half way through Blood Sins - which is kind of creeping me out, but good.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just bought *T is for Trespass* by Sue Grafton because it is a bargain at $2.58 and I was afraid the price might go up.

My friend who shares my Kindle bought *The Black Tower* and *The Pale Blue Eye* by Louis Bayard. I bought *Mr. Timothy* (same author) to round out the collection. She has already read all three; I am halfway through *The Black Tower*.

Because I wanted a page turner, I bought *High Risk* by Rick Reed, which is why I am only halfway through *The Black Tower*.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't purchased any books for my Kindle.  It has no eyes with which to read them nor hands with which to hold them nor mind with which to appreciate them.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I haven't purchased any books for my Kindle. It has no eyes with which to read them nor hands with which to hold them nor mind with which to appreciate them.


Whoa!! You got a defective one. Call customer support immediately.

Mike


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just bought *T is for Trespass* by Sue Grafton because it is a bargain at $2.58 and I was afraid the price might go up.


*I can't possibly read T before A...why oh why did the series start with P on the Kindle *


----------



## Z06 Nav (Dec 30, 2008)

My first purchase was Marley & Me (while on the road to Oklahoma City on Christmas Day!!!).
Then:  The Husband, The Good Guy, Odd Thomas, A Thousand Spendid Suns (is that right?), and 2 Jodi Picoult novels (can't remember which ones - "sometimers" has set in at the moment).

Can't wait to start downloading some classics!!

Dawn - Z06 Nav
Lone Star Open Road Racer


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been bad the past day or two. 





Without a Map: A Memoir


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a $50 amazon gift certificate from my boss and I'm having trouble choosing.  ha ha - if I didn't have "free" money to buy with, I'd find hundreds of dollars worth to download.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine is Bigger than Yours (Everyday Dad Kindle Series)
The Birds and the Bees (Everyday Dad Kindle Series)

Honey, I Shrunk My Underpants (Everyday Dad Kindle Series)

Each of these is just a few chapters long, only .80 and filled with good laughs.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I got a $50 amazon gift certificate from my boss and I'm having trouble choosing. ha ha - if I didn't have "free" money to buy with, I'd find hundreds of dollars worth to download.


*Ain't that the truth? *


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy cow, such short lists! I guess I have been going insane clicking. Does it count as a purchase if you got it when it was $0? Anyway, my list includes:

Gone for a Soldier *EXCELLENT* read, currently reading this one
The Assasin
The Rescue
Six Frigates
The Whiskey Rebels
T is for Trespass
Private
The Treasure of La Malinche
Indestructible Jews
The Ice Bowl
Complete Works of Arthur Conan Doyle
Alex Kava Bundle
Myths and Legends of Our Own Land
Fuzz
Flood
Murder List
The Foreign Correspondent
Prague
Caught Stealing
Six Bad Things
A Dangerous Man
The Camel Club
Huck Finn
Red Badge of Courage
History of the United States
1984
Extreme Measures
Made to Stick
Sergeant York and his People
Talking with the Dead
Writings of Abraham Lincoln
Truth and Consequences
The Reincarnationist
Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine
Reader's Digest
plus about 4 dozen samples


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Today I just bought:










(Man, I hate these corny covers!) and









I am loving Josh's book and looking forward to reading Lee's!

L


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been naughty this week:


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL, KatieKat...you most definitely have not been naughty....I bought 7 books yesterday *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bought for a $1 thanks to a Kindle friend, started it this morning & am enjoying it very much. My first book by Sparks.



Bought Sunday for a little over $4, finished it last night. Good read if you enjoy thriller/suspense.

Not bad for under $6!  I very rarely pay $9.99 for a book.

Linda


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, KatieKat...you most definitely have not been naughty....I bought 7 books yesterday *


Well, I didn't mention the 3 mp3 albums I also bought from Amazon...and the other 5 or 6 books I bought the week before. Plus I really shouldn't be buying books until my 2 gift cards come from my Amazon Card rewards. THEN I can splurge a little.

Katiekat


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Well, I didn't mention the 3 mp3 albums I also bought from Amazon...and the other 5 or 6 books I bought the week before. Plus I really shouldn't be buying books until my 2 gift cards come from my Amazon Card rewards. THEN I can splurge a little.
> 
> Katiekat


*LOL...didn't mention what I bought last week either though I will say that all books were $6 and under )*


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought Al's second and third books in the Distant Cousin trilogy:  Repatriation and Reincarnation.  I also got the $1 bargain on Nicholas Sparks' The Rescue..... Suspicious by Heather Graham for $1.... and this morning I followed the recommendations here on KB and bought Diane Setterfield's The Thirteenth Tale.  I've been working on getting Jeff's three books downloaded but am still getting errors even though I already have MobiPocket Reader..... so I have to try to figure out what the problem is.  I think "Technology-Challenged" must be my middle name.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought _Middlesex_ last night from the January Bargain Book thread. I probably shouldn't have, but it looks like it will be a good read. I still have stacks of unread freebies that I should be reading.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just bought the second and third books in Susan Howatch's St. Benet's trilogy. I was going to hold out for the first one, but I decided not to torture myself.

 









I had to use the old linkmaker for the second book because the new version couldn't find it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

With my Christmas gift card, I've gotten:









 

And for free (from feedbooks.com), I was excited to find a story I had read and loved many years ago.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok, since Dec. 30th I've bought 13 books...trying to squeeze them in between the book klub offerings and the numerous samples I have...



I'll pick up Anne's book when we start her book klub *


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanted to wait and see if the price dropped but I just couldn't--it sounded to intriguing.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> I wanted to wait and see if the price dropped but I just couldn't--it sounded to intriguing.


*It does sound rather interesting. Too bad it costs so much for such a short book *


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Another book for $9.99. I usually have more self control.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the one I want:


This image is for the PB that comes out soon; the Kindle price is $14.27. I'm hoping that'll go down when the PB is released.

But to keep on topic, I did just purchase this:



Got to read it before the free one (Underlife) I just downloaded. I figure the cost is amortized at $5 each. 

Ann
(playing with image sizes in link maker.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Today I received an email from the author that this book had been nominated for an award, so I had to be supportive and buy it 









It's another one not at Amazon but you can read the description and buy it here. The mobipocket version will work on your Kindle, no problem. I downloaded the file and emailed it to my Kindle.

http://www.king-cart.com/Phaze/product=Beyond+The+Veil


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the rating icons on the website!

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wells83 said:


>


I read this one two years ago.... Very good book.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Today I bought this...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh Dear!! Yikes...I have bought...in JUST the past couple of days

Kept	

Dance With the Devil

To Die For

Water for Elephants

Oleander House: Bay Paranormal

A Thousand Splendid Suns

The Kite Runner

Marley & Me

USA TODAY


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SJC, I loved Water for Elephants! I've also read The Kite Runner and enjoyed it

I have just purchased (In the last week or so):

Beyond the Veil
Oleander House: Bay Paranormal
When Knighthood was in Flower
Suspicious
Missing
Black Horses for the King
Murder Game
The One Year Bible
Four to Score

I've also downloaded 14 samples.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Team of Rivals: The Political Genius of Abraham Lincoln,  Doris Kearns Goodwin
The Final Move Beyond Iraq: The Final Solution While the World Sleeps, Mike Evans
The Shack, William P. Young
Odd Thomas,  Dean Koontz
The Last Lecture, Randy Pausch
A Bold Fresh Piece of Humanity: A Memoir,  Bill O'Reilly
Extreme Measures, Vince Flynn
One Door Away from Heaven,  Dean Koontz


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats:  Thanks...  Those were purchases; I won't mention samples...let's just say that my home page index increased by 6 pages in the last couple of days!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> luvmy4brats: Thanks... Those were purchases; I won't mention samples...let's just say that my home page index increased by 6 pages in the last couple of days!!!


*I lost count of how many samples I have  Lets just say that my home page was getting a wee bit long so I took off the classics that I am not going to read anytime soon....only gained back 4 pages though *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just bought 12 Agatha Christie mysteries.  That's only a small portion of her output.  I still have money left from my Christmas bonanza, but I'm going to hold off on more Christies for now.  I'm only getting the Poirot and Miss Marple.  I never liked the Tommy and Tuppence books.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't find it using the link maker, unfortunately, but _Skeletons at the Feast_, by Chris Bohjalian, is $4.50.

http://www.amazon.com/Skeletons-at-the-Feast/dp/B00139VU1U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1231009112&sr=1-2


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

The Clutter Diet: The Skinny on Organizing Your Home and Taking Control of Your Life by Lorie Marrero


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> The Clutter Diet: The Skinny on Organizing Your Home and Taking Control of Your Life by Lorie Marrero


I bought that when I thought it was $2, but that was the "you save" amount. I don't want to spend $9.99 for any book, so I returned it. Amazon was so helpful about the return. It disappeared from my screen as I watched and my refund showed up a short time later.

Let us know how it is. I'm in the midst of ruthlessly trimming down my Christmas decorations. I just got rid of a box that said "stairway garland and lights" since I no longer have stairs (and haven't for four years). The next to go will be all my office decorations, since I haven't worked in an office for nearly five years.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Had to buy this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I am getting these next. I already read the first one. LM2.0 didnt want to show me the whole series so I used 1.0.



























All of them are under $5.00


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Had to buy this.


Let me know what you think of it, Scott. Looks interesting.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Just bought this one this morning...sounded interesting and I guess I should stick this in the bargain thread too 
*


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the Kindle to go down in price, though if they were to feature a searchable full-text English/Hebrew Soncino Talmud (the CD got me through graduate school, but it was formatted for a Mac. I now use Linux. I don't think it's available for Linux, and I think it would be pretty nifty to use on the Kindle anyway). I am working on my second book, so I don't have much time for reading, but I'm buying myself "treats" to read when I finish. I just read that this Balzac book was the last book Freud read before he died, and I loved Bolano's "The Savage Detectives," so when I read about "2666" I had to spring for it:

 

I don't want to hit people over the head with my own book, so I don't include an image every time I post; I'm happy to announce that it is listed in the WWII section of the "War Through the Generations Challenge."http://warthroughthegenerations.wordpress.com/current-challenge-sign-up/
How was I supposed to know I was writing a "prequel" to "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society"?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

"Hello, Brass Man?" Is that a new Board? I'm afraid I'm a bit disoriented, KindleBoards-wise. I'm still not too nimble at navigating around the place, and it's been real squirrely lately, at least on my computer. I had a post disappear* and pages wouldn't come up, and I figured patience was the only remedy. 

Anyway, if that's a new board, I'd like to thank those who said they'd just got Distant Cousin--thanks and I hope you like it! You can let me know either way--I can take it!

*I was trying to welcome all the new folks. Welcome, new folks!

Best,
Al


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I added a new gift card on Sunday so I went shopping.  I picked up 3 that were on my save for later.   I had for gotten about them until I was reminded through the posts here

Distant Cousin
Gone for a Soldier
In her Name

I also picked up 

The Tea Rose
Old Man’s War
Traffic
Unspeakable: The Story of Junius Wilson 
Ghost Soldiers: The Epic Account of World War II's Greatest Rescue Mission
The Monster of Florence
John Adams

But 1st I am finally going to start On Basilisk Station


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Yesterday I purchased "Homeland" by Michael Amos for my Kindle. It's half 1984 half sociopolitical parody, pretty well written and very interesting.

I'm considering buying Scott Sigler's Contagious, but it's hard for me to justify buying _another_ copy. See, the signed hardcover is sitting on my bookshelf right now, but I'd rather read it on the Kindle, like the previous book. What to do, what to do


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wells83 said:


>


Let us know about that one, Wells. It seems like an awful lot of history to be crammed into a 300 page book.

I read To Dance With Kings a few months ago when it was 32 cents. It's now $7.96. There was quite a bit about the mistresses of the French kings, but I think some of it was inaccurate.


----------

